# H110 vs H100I vs H220



## Inteli7 (28. Juni 2014)

Grüß euch, 

ich habe vor, mir einen Gaming Pc zusammenzubauen. Der CPU ist der Intel Core i7-4930K.

Nun weiß ich jetzt nicht, welche Wasserkühlung ich für diesen CPU nehmen soll. Es soll einer von diesen 3 Kühlern sein: 

Corsair H110,

Corsair H100i, 

Swiftech H220.

Welche Empfiehlt ihr mir? Habt ihr schon Erfahrungen mit diesen Wässerkühlern. Welche kühlt am Besten? 

Vielen Dank


----------



## rackcity (28. Juni 2014)

keine.. wenn man eine wakü will, dann eine richtige


für den 4930K + oc reichen

http://geizhals.de/eu/?cmp=830474&c...&cmp=1054341&cmp=686651&cmp=757982&cmp=794739

vorzugsweiße: noctua,Dark rock pro 3,EKL K2,brocken 2,macho

leiser,"besser",ggf. sogar schicker als eine kompakt wakü


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (28. Juni 2014)

Nicht "der" CPU sondern "die" CPU 

Statt einem H100 solltest dir das Corsair Modell H105 genauer anschauen.
Dazu 4  Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PL2 Lüfter in P/P.

Reicht für low OC mehr als aus.
Für richtiges ambitioniertes OC geht nix an einer echten Wasserkühlung vorbei.


----------



## FTTH (28. Juni 2014)

Entweder Cryorig R1 Ultimate, CPU-Kühler, Noctua NH-D15 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder sehr stark aber nicht leise und aktuell in Deutschland nicht verfügbar: Swiftech H320 Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


----------



## der pc-nutzer (29. Juni 2014)

Ne H105 mit 4 PL2 im Push-Pull ist viel zu teuer, für das Geld gibts schon die stärkere Cool Answer 360 LT/ST, sofern sie ins Case passt


----------



## assko (29. Juni 2014)

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Pure Performance Kit 240LT Phobya Pure Performance Kit 240LT 40183

Das kann man sich auch anschauen gibt sogar ein Test denn du dort findest.


----------



## MiezeMatze (5. Juli 2014)

Hab die H100i ( im CoolerMaster HAF XB Gehäuse) ...passt perfekt und ist quasi unsichbar im Frontpanel eingebaut.
Extrem leise, sieht cool aus... und super kühllung wegen extra dicken Schläuchen & Kühlblock. (i7 3770k @4,4)  


Bsp.- Bild (andre wakü)

http://img.youtube.com/vi/P5op9KtnA3Y/0.jpg


----------



## Lolm@n (5. Juli 2014)

MiezeMatze schrieb:


> und super kühllung wegen extra dicken Schläuchen & Kühlblock. (i7 3770k @4,4)


 
Die Schläuche bringen gar nichts... wenn dann lieber eine H105 wegen des dickeren Radiators!
Eine Wasserkühlung kann auch ganz dünne Schläuche haben solange genug Wasserdurchfluss vorhanden ist.
Die dicke des Kühlblocks kommt durch die Pumpe die darin ist.... Mein Heatkiller ist dünn aber trotzdem viel besser...

Bitte das Prinzip genauer unter die Luppe nehmen  bevor man anderen das gefährliche Halbwissen weitergibt

PS: Wenn der Platz vorhanden ist lieber ein Tower Kühler der hat weniger Lärmquellen (Bei ITX Systemen macht eine Kompakte Wakü Sinn), sonst direkt eine "richtige" Wakü


----------



## lem0ne (5. Juli 2014)

Statt einer fertigwasserkühlung bitte einen ordentlichen Luft-kühler, von Noctua (die könnten mich für die Werbung die ich für sie mach bezahlen), Noiseblocker, Prolimatech, etc...

Wenn WaKü, dann richtig!


----------



## Lugior (8. Juli 2014)

Also wenn es unbedingt eine AiO sein muss und die Swiftech dann warte auf die H220X. 
Infos hier: Swiftech: Erweiterbare Kompaktwasserkühlung H220X mit MCP50X-Pumpe angekündigt

Ich empfehle aber auch einen ordentlichen Luftkühler, meine H220 ist jetzt zum 2. mal beim Support und wird gegen die 220X getauscht sobald verfügbar.
Eine AiO ist nicht leiser als ein guter Luftkühler!


----------



## MiezeMatze (21. Juli 2014)

Lolm@n schrieb:


> Die Schläuche bringen gar nichts... wenn dann lieber eine H105 wegen des dickeren Radiators!
> Eine Wasserkühlung kann auch ganz dünne Schläuche haben solange genug Wasserdurchfluss vorhanden ist.
> Die dicke des Kühlblocks kommt durch die Pumpe die darin ist.... Mein Heatkiller ist dünn aber trotzdem viel besser...
> 
> ...




Aha...die H105 hat genau den gleichen radiator wie meine...und der Kupferkühler ist bei der auch wesentlich größer ...


----------



## Lolm@n (21. Juli 2014)

MiezeMatze schrieb:


> Aha...die H105 hat genau den gleichen radiator wie meine...und der Kupferkühler ist bei der auch wesentlich größer ...


 
Und nein ist nicht der gleiche Radiator (von der Corsair Seite):
H100i: Abmessungen des Kühlers: 122 x 275 x *27 mm*
H105: Radiator dimensions: 272.5mm x 120mm x *38mm*

11mm dicker bei der H105 und der Kupferkühlkörper ist nur grösser durch die Pumpe von einem anderen Hersteller CoolIT und Asetek


----------



## Noxxphox (21. Juli 2014)

hab die h100i mit 4 lüftern ausgestattet und bin damit ganz zufrieden 
also kann ich nur empfehlen


----------

